# Katy House of Prayer



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Just thought I would pass this along to those who may be interested.

Katy House of Prayer will have an intercessory worship team tonight in the Katy Prayer Room between 7:30 and 9:30 PM. There is usually a small handful of people who stay and pray until about 6 or 7 AM on SAturday morning. 

It is located in the same strip center as Los Cucos Mexican Resteraunt in old town Katy. It is a good place to go sit before the Lord and pray or praise.

Katy House of Prayer is modeled after the Kansas City House of Prayer in KC. They have had continual prayer and intercessory worship for about 6 years.... around the clock non-stop. This is our goal for Katy House of Prayer too.

As of now, we have intercessory worship teams each Friday night during the times mentioned above. 

Next Saturday, we are having a City Wide intercessary worship with other House of Prayers from the Houston area that have the same vision. I believe it will start about 9Am and last until midnight.

If anyone happens to go and you see a tall guy that wears glasses playing the drum, that would be me. Be sure to introduce yourself.


----------

